

Ask HN : Shall I continue writing? - csomar

Hi, I have decided to build a blog. It gives random blog posts about coidng, new technologies and other things.<p>I'm not a native english speaker, but I read a lot and have been in the Internet for about 2 years now. I just want to know your opinion about my writing.<p>Here's the blog post : http://codeinput.com/?p=3<p>Ok, please I don't want you to tell me about the topic, I just want to know if my English is good and I can write other blog posts that readers can read and enjoy. Your response should be one of the following<p>* Ok, it's not bad, you'd better start now and you'll become better day after day<p>* No, hold on few months and continue to read, then try again<p>* Stop, it's desastrous I don't think you can succeed<p>Ok, at least give me one of those choices, if you still have another 1 minute, can you tell me if the domain name is good? suggest a tagline (a header phrase) or other things to improve it<p>Thanks a lot!!
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I think your English is fine. It's not perfect, but it's better than many I've
read. Concentrate on making sure you have something to say, then say it as
simply as you can.

It's a good start.

------
trickjarrett
I think it has potential but you need a better grasp of the English language
if that is what you're going to write in. Why not blog in your own language?

The domain name is great stick with it.

~~~
csomar
hah people with my "own language" use English for sure! it's programming
related and English is the best

